# Rottweiler attacks boy



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Boy, 5, 'scalped' by Rottweiler in horrendous unprovoked attack | Mail Online
sounds like the ideal owner for a Rottweiler


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

This is a clasic case of the owner and not the dog...it's obvious this dog had never been trained properly, and he left it with his drugged up brother....in my opinion they both should have recieved custodial sentences. Had this dog have ben rained properly this deverstating accident could have been avoided
Clare xx


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sounds like the ideal owner for a Rottweiler:rolleyes:[/QUOTE said:


> Exactly :nonod:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

poor kid , must admit my first thought was 'yep..this will not help stereotypes' this breed have a pretty rough time as it i think and the picture in the article is pretty bloody typical.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

'I am grateful that somebody got done for it, though I am disappointed with the sentence and I'm disappointed Steven Spence couldn't be prosecuted or banned from keeping dogs because I blame the owner more than then animal.'

Read more: Boy, 5, 'scalped' by Rottweiler in horrendous unprovoked attack | Mail Online

i liked this statement from the kids mum


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

poor kid, but i read the comments, and on a lot of these dog articles, people want dogs to be muzzled at all times or not let off lead etc. don't people realise that dogs need exercise and people will not follow the law and will not muzzle their dogs, with will endanger the dogs that are muzzled.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> poor kid, but i read the comments, and on a lot of these dog articles, people want dogs to be muzzled at all times or not let off lead etc. don't people realise that dogs need exercise and people will not follow the law and will not muzzle their dogs, with will endanger the dogs that are muzzled.


I think if it was properly enforced that dogs were all on leads in public places this _could have_ been prevented. Dogs do need excercise BUT the safety of children is FAR more important.

Say that, what is more important than our opinions is the quick recovery of the poor little boy


----------



## Darkstitch (Feb 17, 2010)

Poor kid, this is probably going to give him a fear of dogs for life 

I'm confused though, how can it be an UNPROVOKED attack? Dogs don't just attack for no reason, something has to make them snap


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The comments made me feel sick to the pit of my stomach. A large, untrained, badly socialized animal was left in the 'care' of a drug addict, and the dog is to blame. WHAT!?

There's massive pieces missing from that story, just before the dog randomly 'came running around the corner and grabbed him by the head and started shaking him'. What on earth would make a dog consciously focus on one particular child and persue a desire to inflict damage on him and only him? There's too many holes leaving space for these muzzle enthusiasts...


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm onlytaking a wild guess but the home ofa drug addict could possibly be filled with 'green smoke'? if his bloke was smoking something...which I think could possibly be likely given the fact he didnt even notice the dog could get out....then what amage could this have done to the dog? We know there'squite a lot of talk of o causing paranoir in some humans...we dont know what it can do to a dogs brain in a short space of time.
Clare xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I'm onlytaking a wild guess but the home ofa drug addict could possibly be filled with 'green smoke'? if his bloke was smoking something...which I think could possibly be likely given the fact he didnt even notice the dog could get out....then what amage could this have done to the dog? We know there'squite a lot of talk of o causing paranoir in some humans...we dont know what it can do to a dogs brain in a short space of time.
> Clare xx


I agree, I think all dogs that have attacked should be tested for drugs in their systems, that goes doubly so for dogs that have been around known drug addicts


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

That poor child, those wounds look horrific.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

What an awful situation. Poor child will probably be scarred for life now in more ways then one and a lovely breed has its rep ruined again..
Defo calls for stricter dog owner laws NM laws for the dogs!!
Rotties are one of the large breeds that I would love to own one day, if I thought I could do it justice.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I agree, I think all dogs that have attacked should be tested for drugs in their systems, that goes doubly so for dogs that have been around known drug addicts


Absolutley, you se it on tv and in papers that there's a rise in so called dangerous dog attacks....and then when it all comes out they're often owned by drug users and dealers, there seems to be a link betwen the more 'dangerous' of the dogs and dealers who smoke weed and teach theirdogs to fight...mmm what a life for a dog eh...it just makes me sick how the dog is the one to suffer when it coems down to punishment
I'm not saying the dog takes priority over the child don't get me wrong, I feel angered and upset for this child and his family and have posted that accordingly on another site, but this is a pet site and I choose this one to voice my views on the dog. 
I think the police have the right idea, overhaul the rules on dog owners and lets see how compaent some of these dog owners really are.
Clare xx


----------

